# Kiwi Farms Secret Santa 2020 (No Seriously, Reg Closed Now)



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 26, 2020)

Thank you Dear Feeder for the front page!

Even before Kiwi Farms and since the times where we discuss just mainly Chris, Secret Santa was a yearly tradition for the forum, and welcome to our 9th!

Rules are simple and same as previous ones:

_(Copied from previous thread with very minor changes)_

*1. The gift must be something you made yourself.*

It must be something you created, and something transferable via PM

*Acceptable*

Art you made
A photo
A story you wrote
A game you made
Music you wrote yourself
Any media you yourself have created.
*Unacceptable*

Electronic Gift Cards
Purchased Digital Content
Any media you did not make yourself.
Anything purchased with cash.

Simply put, this is something from the heart and must be something that you did not pay for. This also includes anything purchasable that you received for free, so if you have an extra game key, that is still unacceptable. This must be something you made yourself.

*2. The gift must be appropriate*

_Photoshop’s of shock images, such as goatse and 9/11 are never acceptable._ Bobs and vagene are tho.

*3. Please turn it in on time.

Sign-ups* will last until *December 7th*. You will receive your assignment within the next few days. From there you have until *December 24th* to *turn in your gift*. If you cannot create your gift in time, you have until *December 18th* to *drop out* without punishment. If you fail to turn in a gift and do not give an explanation, you will not be allowed to participate in future Secret Santa events.

*4. Sign up requirements.*

In order to participate you must:

Be in good standing (As in, not a shit head)
Have not been banned from Previous Secret Santas.
EDIT: _We're good on helpers, thanks for the help everyone!_

I will also be asking for people to be a *X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000.* If you have been here before, you know the drill. *I need people to make back up gifts in case a Santa is unable to deliver a gift, so if you are willing to do an emergency gift, let me know.*

@SIGSEGV's gift can be sent directly to 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719, where there will be a short gift exchange before you and your cowardly friends are sent to the morgue.



*To sign up, just post in this thread with the following:*

Name (Your account name of course)
Likes
Dislikes
Fun Fact About You
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?
*Helpers*

@behavioral swamp thang
@Revo
@MerriedxReldnahc
@PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue
@Cuddly Pirate
@Fliddaroonie (Contact For Help During EU Hours)
*Participants*
* indicates being a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000

@The Last Stand*
@Arm Pit Cream
@IFuckingLoveJoeBiden
@Jaded Optimist
@The Real SVP
@death of chans
@Professional Lurker
@chainsaw enthusiast *(possible)
@MerriedxReldnahc *(possible)
@Witthel
@Pickle Dick
@Randall Fragg*
@karz
@behavioral swamp thang*
@Quiet Dignity
@Kari Kamiya*
@thismanlies
@Weeb Slinger
@Forgetful Kiwi
@Deadwaste
@Alrakkan*(...I think?)
@Spastic Colon
@Tiki Bar Man*
@Creepy Pig Man
@Pepito The Cat
@The Sauce Boss*
@Burd Turglar
@AutisticLoli
@Trapitalism
@Peru oso donas
@The Real Me
@Mr. Manchester
@Yonder
@Pineapple Fox
@Psyantroos*
@Termina
@A Fucking Leafeon
@Toma
@purplemacar0n
@Coffee Druid*
@doof
@MemeGrey
@Oscar Wildean
@Rabbits*
@Nuns with guns
@Baklava*
@Snufkin kin
@SixTrees
@WeDon'tNeedToWhisper*
@Trusty Patches*
@Scratch This Nut
@Revo
@SmokingPig
@Chan Fan
@HERE YOU GO*
@DanteOblong
@Lil' Slugger
@Hermey The Crawling Chaos (aka The 8 of Spades)
@A Friendly Hoovy
@PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue*
@Get_your_kicks_with_30-06
@fuzzyrodent85
@BrunoMattei
@Cake Farts
@Distant Stare
@General Disarray
@Overly Serious
@CharlesBarkley
@LMFAOForgotPw
@nya001
@Truly Rural
@Wanda
@Catman from cat town
@Spawn
@EyelessMC
@Gun Safety*
@Thunderchild
@bitterSweet LAH
@FlaccidSnake*
@UnKillFill
@Dead Mime
@Easy Peasy*(Backup if needed)
@wrangled tard
@Cedric_Eff
@The Ultimate Ramotith
@Sundae*
@Swizzlestick*
@Old Wizard
@Robert Sanvagene
@Rand /pol/
@friends o' niall
@Tereshkova63
@brookslazor
@Anon_Fluoride*
@Failure_Personified
@Sima Yi
@Basement Dwelling Dork*
@Safir
@Jewelsmakerguy*
@MadameMidlifeCrisis*(possible)
@Florence*
@Slowpoke Sonic
@Purin Chan
@Happy Fish
@Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX
@murdercats*
@dspike*
@diehardman*
@Shaneequa*
@tofu dog
@awoo
@spiritofamermaid*
@Smurfskii
@Smarmy
@Anstiv
@gata
@Smolrolls
@Wooden Spoon
@part timer*
@Lunete
@Samoyed
@It'sYaBoi_Skinny_Hunter69
@Jet Fuel Johnny
@Deodar*
@mtndewsweg777*(possible)
@Zaryiu
@Fandom Trash
@Breakfast_Guru88*
@TheImportantFart
@NOT Sword Fighter Super*
@Mao Hao Hao
@Clovis*
@Naamaleipuri
@Cynically Insane
@Clockwork_PurBle*
@Road kill lunch*
@Nu11ptr*
@Law
@Tofu Dust
@Rykuii
@princess pierrot*
@❄️❄️❄️
@Slick Willy*
@batshit icecream*
@Spiraling Rainbow*
@Nahcturne
@Haramburger


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm in!

@The Last Stand
Likes: older actresses, cats, Archer, Xbox
Dislikes: politics, grits, social media
Fun fact about me: I ran 5Ks before Corona.
X-MAS Spirit Bot? Sure, will do my best.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 26, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream

Likes:
Long walks on the beach, politics, extremist ideologies, women

Dislikes:
Lame jokes, homosexuals, jews, whiny nerds, user @Tahoma 

Fun Fact About You:
Winter is my favourite season, it's comfy. I am also not fat. 

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?
No.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 26, 2020)

@IFuckingLoveJoeBiden (formerly PantneraRosea and will be The Pink Panther again)
Likes: Animation, Politics, Writing, Comedy, Introspection
Dislikes: Idiots, Social Media, Condescension
Fun Fact: One of my late cousins dated Darth Vader's (voice) father.
Yes, the bot shall not hurt me.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: Jaded Optimist
Likes: Cooking, laughing at people, deep sea creatures, N64, Victorian era firearms, and snails
Dislikes: Spiders, people being mean to animals, commies, doing dishes.
Fun Fact About You:  I just helped with a police investigation involving 2 deaths.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Nope (sorry)


----------



## The Real SVP (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:* The Real SVP
*Likes:* easy women, design, headpats
*Dislikes:* jews, forgetting things, alarm clocks
*Fun Fact:* I had a really hard time not making a crude joke here.
*X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:* No.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name* death...
*Likes:* Touhou writing Giger and Lovecraftian art witty people... 
*Dislikes:* stupid people...
*Fun Fact:* i like cold weather and anime...
*X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:* sorry, no...


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: Professional Lurker

Likes: Altmer, Elder Scrolls lore, laughing at bronies, crystals, cosmic horror, swivel chairs

Dislikes: Troons, politics, hot weather, insects, fursutiers, virtue signaling

Fun fact: It's taken 20 minutes to think of something to put here.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No.


----------



## chainsaw enthusiast (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: chainsaw enthusiast
Likes: music, animals, funny things, anime, vidya games
Dislikes: a&n, politispergs, newfags, mosquitoes, wasps
Fun Fact About You: can't say w/o powerleveling
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? likely but i'm not positively sure


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 26, 2020)

MerriedxReldnahc
Likes: Heavy Metal (the music AND the magazine), animals, 70's sci fi and fantasy art, Christopher Lee, aliens and monsters. Food. 
Dislikes: when I'm out skateboarding and looking rad as fuck and a pebble comes out of nowhere and yeets me off of my board straight into traffic
Fun Fact About You: I volunteer at a wildlife clinic and have hand-fed injured crows.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I'm expecting to be very busy, but I will try to do so if  needed!


----------



## Witthel (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: Witthel
Likes: Video games, anime, manga, books, music, weird/surreal shit and my cat.
Dislikes: Extremist politics, political slapfights, loud/obnoxious people and cities.
Fun Fact About You: My left pinky is double-jointed.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nope


----------



## Pickle Dick (Nov 26, 2020)

@Pickle Dick 
Likes: History, vidya, actual movie film, old tech, vaporwave
Dislikes: Doomers, trap music, SJWs, alt-right, anarcho-(insert economic ideology here)
Fun Fact About You: Some of my relatives have been semi-famous for a time
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Probably not


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: Randall Fragg
Likes: Tabletop RPGs, Cthulhu Eldritch bullshit, conspiracy/paranormal/UFO bullshit, science fiction, post-apocalyptic fiction, Deagle Nation, JoJo's Strange Journey. 
Dislikes: Politisperging, Trannies, Moviebob, A&N speds. 
Fun Fact About You: Me and two other forum members once stumbled into the saddest Boomer Bar ever. 
Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Yes.


----------



## karz (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: karz
Likes: lofi and darksynth, War Thunder (Video Games in general are nice too), photography, surreal comedy, manga/anime, racial slurs, current events, history (particularly cold war)
Dislikes: extremist politics, people who take things way too seriously.
Fun Fact About You: i attended a high-ranking promotion ceremony at the Pentagon a few years ago.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi Every1 cannot wait
Name: Behavioral Swamp Thang (Swampy)
Likes: Art, Cats, DIY, Punk, trap, trashy people, cooking, travel
Dislikes: Anime, political gifts, vidya, SNL
Fun Fact About You: I hate sour cream
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yep, will gladly send out art to fucked kiwis


----------



## Quiet Dignity (Nov 26, 2020)

Season's greetings one and all!

Name: Quiet Dignity
Likes: Poetry, music, pixel art, animals, space n shit, lampoonery of troonery
Dislikes: Anime, vidya, millennial culture generally
Fun Fact About You: Failed trials at two football [soccer] clubs
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Hey look, sorry bro, love to help but I've got a thing...


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 26, 2020)

@Kari Kamiya 
Likes: Chinese cartoons like magical girls and mecha; monster flicks (so still weeby); reading; "lul randem XD" 'cause I'm still immature
Dislikes: Gross weeb shit; 2020 shenanigans turning us into pod people; that my cat yowls for treats so early in the morning
Fun Fact About Me: I like the horror genre but am too much of a pussy to play horror games for some reason.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure, I'll try it this year.


----------



## thismanlies (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: thismanlies
Likes: The Internet, the Constitution, titties, guns, vidya, hard liquor, and generally anything fucked up and funny.
Dislikes: People who want to take my likes away, squirrels, rats, theybies who haven't been aborted, and furries.
Fun fact about me: I have a combined 2,000 hours recorded on RTS games.
Able to be a X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000? No.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:* @Weeb Slinger 

*Likes:* The mortal cries of my fallen enemies, as they carried on the dense, blood-reddened mist, from the throat of the great Erghadri Canyon. I gather the battle-seasoned airborne moisture in my drinking horn, where I imbibe it like sweet wine.

*Dislikes:* Fake people. Haters. The music of Mumford & Sons

*Fun Fact About You:* It was me, and not Admiral Ozzel, who brought the Imperial fleet out of hyperspace directly above the ice planet of Hoth. When I realised my error, I departed the bridge of the Star Destroyer for a bathroom break, leaving Ozzel to carry the blame and be forced choked by Darth Vader. Although I never saw eye to eye with the Admiral, he didn't deserve to go like that. I deeply regret my cowardice. It feels good to get this off my chest.

*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No


----------



## Forgetful Kiwi (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:* Forgetful Kiwi
*Likes:* Vidya, Tiddies, 40k, vodka, being comfy, offensive jokes
*Dislikes:* Troons, furries, not being comfy
*Fun fact about you:* Have recently gotten in to baking bred, it is fun
*Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?* No


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: deadwaste
Likes: your mom
Dislikes: your mom's cock
Fun Fact About You: homosexuality is fucking gay, faggot
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: fuck off nigger


----------



## Alrakkan (Nov 26, 2020)

LETS DO EET


Name (Your account name of course)
Alrakkan

Likes
Maths, Physics, 40k, vidya, running, reading

Dislikes
Your loose shit

Fun Fact About You
Learning Chinese 

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?
Chrimbuos is nide


----------



## Spastic Colon (Nov 26, 2020)

I wasn't brave enough to do this last year, but here goes:

Name:  Spastic Colon
Likes:  Animals, arts & crafts, conspiracy theories, music, the sound of the ocean
Dislikes:  Troons, hypocrisy, cold weather, animal abusers, okra
Fun Fact About You:  Despite the fact that I hate running, I completed a 10K with my husband because he wanted to run it together.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?  Probably not


----------



## Tiki Bar Man (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:* Tiki bar man
*Likes:* industrial, harsh noise, power electronics, , cooking, cooking videos, jean rollin films
*Dislikes:* pretty open minded tbh
*Fun fact about you:* have a shitty youtube channel were I show off my vinyl consooomerism
*Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?* Yes but probably only 1 or 2 extra people if needed


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: come on this is a bit redundant 
Likes: music, dogs, explosions, a good joke, a good book
Dislikes: unfunny autists, rain, nihilists, pretentious poetry
Fun fact: I'm exactly as much of an asshole as I come across as
Bot: naw, too lazy.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 26, 2020)

Count me in, nigga

*Name*: Pepito the Biggest Cat in the Whole Wide World Gonzalez
*Likes*: Anime, Videogames, nudes pictures of you.
*Dislikes*: faggotry
*Fun Fact*: I got shot once!
*Can I be BOT?*: Not this year, sorry.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Nov 26, 2020)

I'll join in, I got the specie.

*Name: *The Sauce Boss
*Likes: *Music of all kinds, vidya (especially RTS games and movement shooters), anime, classic literature, history, philosophy, Mixed Martial Arts (Muay Thai in particular is based).
*Dislikes: *Hegel, modern YA literature, modern country music.
*Fun Fact: *I write poetry!
*Can I be BOT?*: Sure thang!


----------



## Burd Turglar (Nov 26, 2020)

@Burd Turglar 
Likes - Bass music, long conversations, bitches and drugs
dislikes - Shit memes, trannies, normie shit
Fun fact? I'm a really good cook and feeding people makes me happy....though I'm not a feeder like Josh
Able to xmas bot 9000? I don't even know what the fuck that means.


----------



## Catman from cat town (Nov 26, 2020)

I wanna join but I wanna check if the art I create is okay to gift. It’s bottle art so I would have to mail it.  I would be able to photograph the final product of my creation and PM them though. What would be the procedure for physical gifts?


----------



## Dilf Department (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:* @AutisticLoli
*Likes:* animals, men, drawing, null
*Dislikes:* jews, thots, trannies, insects
*Fun Fact:*  i will probably draw furry porn in the future.
*X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:* No.


----------



## Trapitalism (Nov 26, 2020)

Fuck it, why not?

Name: @Trapitalism

Likes: Traps, Music Games (especially BMS players like Lunatic Rave 2), most EDM.

Dislikes: Feminists (pro-trans or terf, they both suck), Poorly passing troons, shitlibs, soyboys, commies, niggers, Jews, Mainland Chinese, Muslims, Britbongs.

Fun fact: I am not a trap.

Spirit Bot?: Fuck no.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Nov 26, 2020)

Name (Your account name of course): @Peru oso donas 
Likes: Bionicles, obscure JRPGs, Dogs, KFC's double down sandwich.
Dislikes: Culture war shit, mosquitos, furfags, liver.
Fun Fact About You: i blew up my left pinky as a baby and i had to get reconstructive surgery.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## The Real Me (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:*
The Real Me / Brad

*Likes:*
Musicals, Existentialism & Sea life

*Dislikes:*
Game Freak apologists, My buggy dogshit phone & Loud/ ignorant people in aquariums

*Fun Fact:*
As a child, I narrowly avoided a vasectomy via horse bite. 

*Xmas Spirit:*
Bah Humbug!


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 26, 2020)

Catman from cat town said:


> I wanna join but I wanna check if the art I create is okay to gift. It’s bottle art so I would have to mail it.  I would be able to photograph the final product of my creation and PM them though. What would be the procedure for physical gifts?


That's what I did last year. I made a physical item, but took a picture of it for Secret Santa. You should be fine.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: Mr. Manchester
Likes: Silly people on the internet, making unfunny shitposts, western RPGs, tabletop RPGs, cheap beer, sunny days at the beach.
Dislikes: Whining, non-Christmas related obligations, spiders, hags, people ruining my me time.
Fun Fact: I have been sky diving.  I threw up shortly after.  It was a good time.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.  Option for a non obligation toys for tards type drop box maybe?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: Austrian Conscript 1915
Likes: anime girls in military uniforms, languages (and linguistics in general), metal music, soviet choir music, WW1, fiction or non-fiction books (although I general read non-fiction more than fiction there is nothing wrong with fiction), lime icecream, Quebec city, newer developments in comedy (i.e. irony shit)
Dislikes: Anime, the Californian attitude, people saying yes to what I say to get along, the anterior past tense in French, corporations/business/BiG mOnEy, bumbling idiot cosmonaut variety hour, going to any major city, homeless people, people who swear too much
Fun Fact About You: I can recite the first 20 pages of _The Storm Of Steel_ by Ernst Junger by heart
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no


----------



## Yonder (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:* Yonder
*Likes:* Spooky sea creatures, private press music, retro games, surrealism art.
*Dislikes:* The New World Order.
*Fun Fact About You:* I once recorded real paranormal activity on a flip phone.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:* No.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:* @Pineapple Fox
*Likes:*  Owls, Traveling, Purple, Psychedelics, Punk, Retro Video Games, Eating Food, Friendship!
*Dislikes:*  Politics, Deviants, Onions, Spiders
*Fun Fact About You:* I am a white girl who does not fuck dogs
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:*  Sorry, no


----------



## kiwi-identified cow (Nov 26, 2020)

*Name:* Psyantroos
*Likes:* Cows and cow-themed things (actual cows and lolcow references alike), cringy memes/art, Kiwi-Chan, depictions of Kiwi-Chan doxing people, aliens and cryptids, anti-government sentiment, the US Constitution, firearms, conspiracy theories, most visual art styles, most genres of music, weird performance art
*Dislikes*: Heavy-handed/forced/unfunny political shit (especially social politics) outside of serious discussions
*Fun Fact About Me:* One of my eyes is nearsighted and the other one is farsighted.

I am glad to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 as well.


----------



## Termina (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: @Termina
Likes: video games (mostly Zelda and Pokemon), chemistry, astronomy,
Dislikes: loud people, trannies
Fun fact: I don't like the taste of fish and eggs.
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: no


----------



## Leaf-eon (Nov 26, 2020)

Sure, why not.

Name: A Fucking Leafeon
Likes : Pokémon , anime ,vidya ,weird animals ,drawing  and dance music.
Dislikes: Troons , thots, social media ,woke shit ,furrys and people that force politics into everything.
Fun Fact: I have never broken a bone.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No.


----------



## Toma (Nov 26, 2020)

Toma
Likes: Dogs, Rock music, nintendo, manga
Dislikes: politispergs and political slapfights, censoring bullshit, dubbed anime
Fun Fact About You: Facts aren't fun
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Nope


----------



## purplemacar0n (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: purplemacar0n
Likes: Vidya, painting, and cats
Dislikes: Tomatoes, olives, ALR's cycle
Fun fact about you: I just started to get into crocheting, and I sew and knit for fun.
Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?: No


----------



## Coffee Druid (Nov 26, 2020)

I need art practice.

Name: Coffee Druid
Likes: History & mythology, coffee, vidya (esp. Dark Souls and Red Dead), sewing and crafts, nature settings and deer, the color purple.
Dislikes: politics, overused memes, modern anime (before 2000 is fine), urban settings, the color orange.
Fun Fact About You: I used to work as a pirate, and still dress up for fun at renn faires.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sure, why not.


----------



## Max Doof (Nov 26, 2020)

Sounds fun
@doof 
●Likes: kaiju and 60s/70s tokusatsu for the aesthetic, techno, initial d, 80s manga art like goits,db,etc. 
●Dislikes: politisperging, tryhards.
●Fun fact: I'd say I'm only 20% an actual doof in real life.
●Christmas bot: that's a no for my first go around in this but hopefully next year!


----------



## MemeGrey (Nov 26, 2020)

Name: Memegrey

Likes: anime titties, stupid puns/any wordplay, awful mobile gacha games.

Dislikes: The French

Fun fact: I hate marvels X-men, especially Jean Gray.

XmasBot: hard pass, I'm too stupid to help


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm considering whether joining or not, but one thing, I actually don't pretend to like you all. I actually like you all. Sorry OP.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 27, 2020)

Ooh, I love doing this.


Name: Oscar Wildean
Likes: Victorian things, Edwardian related things, anything related to the Titanic, Oscar Wilde, Bruce Campbell, art- mostly impressionism, writing short stories, ambience videos, Christmas, those mood board things, aesthetic, collages. Coffee and tea,  Elephants, Quantum Leap, classical and oldies music. Vintage stuff, Old movies. Silent films. The 1920s- music, art, books, fashion. F. Scott Fitzgerald, Bioshock. I love Bioshock and anything related to the Bioshock games. (Or  "Boyoshock" if we're talking about the first game.)
Dislikes: snobs, pop music in the last ten years. Politics.
Fun Fact About You: I've been involved in historical writing projects for the last couple of years with deep back stories.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No thanks.


----------



## Rabbits (Nov 27, 2020)

hell yea i wanna join

*Name*: Rabbits
*Likes*: music (except jazz), alcohol, thighs, boobies, video games, cowboys, politics (esp australian), low budget movies, horror/gore/thriller anything, animals, studio ghibli, true crime/missing people/internet mysteries
*Dislikes*: anime (except for studio ghibli), weeb shit, furries, jazz music
*Fun fact about me*: i just watched the movie dollman and it was fucking weird
*Able to be xmas spirit bot 9000?* sure


----------



## Nuns with guns (Nov 27, 2020)

*Name: *Nuns with guns, though you can also address me by my older name
*Likes:* Arts and humanities (literature mostly), reading, catholic aesthetics, and any video game I'm currently wasting my life with
*Dislikes:* trannies, furfags, just dumb and degenerate people in general
*Fun fact about me:* I dream of having a huge personal library one day, although these past two years I haven't bought as many books as before
*Able to be x-mas bot:* no, sorry


----------



## Baklava (Nov 27, 2020)

*Name: *@Baklava
*Likes: *Drawing, painting, _Yakuza _games, books, bookbinding, leatherworking, mechanical keyboards, Eastern Orthodoxy, lindy shit
*Dislikes:* Politics, transhumanism, e-girls, AGPs, complainers, the lack of fun Internet drama recently
*Fun Fact About You:* Might take up running as a hobby
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Yes


----------



## Snusmumriken (Nov 27, 2020)

Now that’s what I call Christmas Spirit!

*Name*: @Snufkin kin

*Likes*: Why my comfort show 楽しいムーミン一家 of course, my beautiful boyfriend who deserves the world, hilariously bad English dubs (particularly of hentai), good or bad but not boring fanfiction, anything under the category of advanced weab trash, reading and writing, libraries, incense, coffee with lots of cream and sugar, and alone time.

*Dislikes*: The garbage british CGI revamp of Moomin, basic weab trash, lolis, political conversations, dick pics, studying, food-scented candles, natto, and the US military occupation of Okinawa.

*Fun fact about me:* I once won 1st place in two of four categories, with a grand prize of $150 each, for an essay writing contest I didn’t even know I had been entered in

*Able to be an XMAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Sorry, I’ve got a lot of stuff to work on until Christmas 

A merry Kiwi Christmas to us all


----------



## SixTrees (Nov 27, 2020)

Ooooh, sounds fun. I’m in  



Name - SixTrees
Likes - Weeb shit, pokeymon, asbestos removal, schlocky horror bullshit, monkey
Dislikes - Tranny janny furfags, unsolicited politisperging
Fun Fact About You - sighduck is my fav forum emoji 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sadly not, don’t anticipate having enough time.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Nov 27, 2020)

Name:  WeDon'tNeedToWhisper​
Likes:   Being Organized, Drinking water, Girly things, Strength training, Being alone (when I can), Watching cemetery videos on YouTube, Really spicy foods, Gymnastics, Half Priced Books.​
Dislikes:   Liberals, Bad drivers, Folding laundry, Whatever is considered "rap" these days, Bullies, Perverts (in the bad way), Insects/rodents, Littering, Cigarette smoke, Drugs, Muslims, Liars.​
Fun Fact About You:  I have dual citizenship of the US and another country Australia​
edit: Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Yes, sure, ok.​


----------



## Trusty Patches (Nov 27, 2020)

*Name: *Trusty Patches
*Likes: *Dark Souls 3 pvp, fat cat pics, Berserk
*Dislikes: *Things which are not Dark Souls 3 pvp, fat cat pics or Berserk
*Fun Fact About You: *To keep me busy during lockdown I learned how to make scalemail (if ya don't know what it is, Google it :3)
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? *Sure, I'm down.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: Scratch This Nut
Likes: Guinea pigs, horror movies, Pokemon, Animal Crossing, kawaii shit
Dislikes: Political shit
Fun Fact About You: There’s a fox living in my front yard now. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Nope


----------



## Revo (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: Revo
Likes:landscapes, beautiful scenery , laughing at exceptional individuals
Dislikes: @Niggaplease, weebs, anime, attention whores, people who use the buzzwords like _racist, nazi, fascist, antisemite, islamophobe, homophobe_
Fun Fact About You: I can't stand ads that appeared in the most interesting moments on TV and YT videos.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


----------



## General Tug Boat (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: SmokingPig 
Likes: Programming, mathematics, writing, rap music, cooking, beer, milking cows, silver and gold bullion.
Dislikes: Annoying trannies, pseudo intellectuals,  doom posting,  furries, and people who hurt animals.
Fun Fact: Been a Chef for a good amount of time now, really respect the art of cooking, and am looking to recreate jacks famous macaroni salad as a gag for a special.

Xmas Spirit bot 9000: Sorry I have to decline that request, maybe next time though kiss kiss.


----------



## Chan Fan (Nov 27, 2020)

Heck yeah!


Name: Chan Fan
Likes: CWC (well I don't 'like' him but, you know,) memes, reading, Silent Hill, Dune, Murdoch Murdoch, journaling, sending/receiving mail (pen pals,) traditional Nintendo games, Oddworld games, Indiana Jones, Watchmen
Dislikes: Crass humor, willful ignorance, gross stuff
Fun Fact About You: I read 60 books this year
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: nope, sorry


----------



## HERE YOU GO (Nov 27, 2020)

*Name:* HERE YOU GO
*Likes:* kiwi bird, null dog
*Dislikes: *fun facts
*Fun fact about you:*
*Able to be X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* yes


----------



## Barley (Nov 27, 2020)

I would love to participate!!

Name: DanteOblong (just Dan is ok. uvu)
Likes: Anything cartoon, especially classics. I really like drawing. YLYL and meme playlists videos. Horror movies. Kirby, Crash Bandicoot and Bomberman. I'm not really a picky person at all. Also, DOGS!
Dislikes: Unusual fetishes maybe and very extreme gore.
Fun Fact About You: I LOVE baking sweets, I find it very fun and enjoy cooking things for others.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I would love to, if time allows me but I can't promise, so it's going to be a no for the time being.


----------



## Psychosomatic Shrimp (Nov 27, 2020)

Never participated before, should be fun.


Name: Lil' Slugger
Likes: Some vidya, some manga, art (particularly surreal, cartoony, or very colorful stuff), cool color combinations, animals, creepy stuff, psychological horror media, old music and movies, interior design
Dislikes: Trannies and tranny accessories
Fun Fact About You: I've played Super Mario Sunshine to completion more times than I'd care to admit. Yeah, I didn't know what to put here. *EDIT* to add: Oh, I got one. I've never seen the Chinese cartoon my username is from, but it's on my to-watch list. When signing up for this site I thought it'd be sneaky to use a name from a show I hadn't seen. I was new, okay?
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nah


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 27, 2020)

*Name*: The 8 of Spades
*Likes:* Suicidalist philosophy like Zappfe & Brashear, satire, propaganda, video games (castlevania in particular), weird conspiracy and occult stuff, bantz, art and music.
*Dislikes:* Smugness and USI, high fantasy (but it really depends on the setting), romanticism, hope and dreams
*Fun Fact:* I do cardistry tricks, juggle, and am a relatively well known local graffiti artist.
*XSB900:* No nigga, I'm trying to run this shit.


----------



## A Friendly Hoovy (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: A Friendly Hoovy
Likes: Videogames (TF2, Bioshock, Dishonored etc.), comics, art and animation
Dislikes: Politics, anime, spiders
Factoid: I'm an artist
Xmas Bot: No


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Nov 27, 2020)

Hoo boy!


*Name*: PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue
*Likes*: Space, Vintage/Retro imagery, cats, The Nintendo Shitcube & games, horror movies
*Dislikes*: Real gore, animal abuse, unfunny arguments about politics, art made without effort.
*Fun Fact About You*: Uh, someone used my shitty PS meme of Null feeding corn to Ralph as a thumbnail for a video.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure (Lord have mercy)
I wouldn't mind assisting either.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 27, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> Hoo boy!
> 
> 
> *Name*: PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue
> ...


Do you still have the Secret Santa I gave you?


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Do you still have the Secret Santa I gave you?


You bet!


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Nov 27, 2020)

*Name:* Get_your_kicks_with_30-06

*Likes:* Guns, History, Historical guns, Various forms of metal (death, thrash, some progressive metal), Fallouts 1-NV (Especially New Vegas), Mechanical systems, The US of A, dark humor, big tits, nature, politics, ducks, the color orange

*Dislikes:* Anime, Pretentious shit, gay shit, annoying people, college/university, cooking, when your contact gets a very tiny tear in it, stoner culture, slow people (as in not fast, not retardation well...), cars that have LED headlights, most sports, furries

*Fun fact about me: *Attempting to restore my great-grandfathers .22 rifle from the 1920s/30s.

*Able to be X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:* No thank you


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: @fuzzyrodent85
Likes: my hamster, painting, Elijah Pierce, glitter, dandelions
Dislikes: The fact that coconuts aren't nuts but are actually fruits, math, when people go to the bathroom and don't flush
Fact: I put pickles on my pizza.
Spirit bot: This is my first time doing this so I don't want to overwhelm myself. Maybe next year.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: Brad Jones.

Likes: cinema (exploitation and arthouse films in particular), retro games, boomer shooters, eclectic music (NIN, Godspeed You Black Emperor, etc),  fucked up books (see thread), occasional politics, and schadenfreude. 

Dislikes: stupid people.

Fun fact: Two of my threads have had feature length documentaries made about the lolcows in question.

X-mas spirit bot: no thanks.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: Cake Farts

Likes: sharks, nostalgic sounding lo fi, cooking, shitposting, vintage photography, skincare and cosmetics, games that haven’t been localized, old videogames (NES to SNES era)

dislikes: trannies, speds trying to buy me supporter status, tumblr, twitter, history, politics, guns

fun fact about myself? My boyfriend also has an account here. He’s been lurking the site long before I met him.

spirit bot: still no :<


----------



## Distant Stare (Nov 27, 2020)

Name DistantStare
Likes Alita Battle Angel, Halo, The Divine Comedy (the poem), Ted Kacynski
Dislikes Jewish billionaires, Niggers, government, jannies, anime, popular music
Fun Fact About You @tripmix, @heatboss, and @Dante Alighieri are my niggas
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


----------



## General Disarray (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: General Disarray
Likes: Metal music, fast food, gemstones
Dislikes: Makeup, cockroaches, bad dope
Fun fact about me: Was on the front page of the city paper for Monsters of Rock
Able to be Spirit Bot 9K? No, but wish I could. womp womp


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 27, 2020)

*Finally! Been waiting for this.

Name:* Overly Serious
*Likes:* Sexy girls, Sci-Fi, Creepy-Crawlies.
*Dislikes:* Reggae, Pot, Long fingernails.
*Fun Fact:* Once went 36 hours without sleep to see if I could. Suffered mild hallucinations.
*Able to be an X-MAS SPIRT BOT 9000: *Regrettably not as I will be travelling in the run up to Christmas and will in fact be doing my best to get my present completed early.


Sooner I get my allocation the better, btw. Last year I got a bit over-ambitious and was right up to the wire on getting it in on time.


----------



## gh0stzero (Nov 27, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> Name DistantStare
> Likes Alita Battle Angel, Halo, The Divine Comedy (the poem), Ted Kacynski
> Dislikes Jewish billionaires, Niggers, government, jannies, anime, popular music
> Fun Fact About You @tripmix, @heatboss, and @Dante Alighieri are my niggas
> Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


Aww thanks you ma nigga to.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: Sir Charles Barkley 
Likes: Vaporwave. Thic bitches. Basketball. Mayan gold. Birds.
Dislikes: Moviebob. Gimmick posts. Anime.
Fun Fact: I'm a terrible poster.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No.


----------



## LMFAOForgotPw (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: LMFAOForgotPW
Likes: big titty goth chicks, guns, art, dogs, Shoegaze, witchouse 
Dislikes: dying, trannies, exceptional shit
Fun fact about you: I’ve spent way too much time playing roguelites
Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000? No


----------



## nya001 (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: nya001
Likes: history of internet stuff, VAX, Nethack, Linux, using the console
Dislikes: SJWs, snowflakes, people obsessed with Trump or Biden, idiots in General
Fun fact about me: fluent in many languages
X-MAS Spirit Bot? no, sorry


----------



## Truly Rural (Nov 27, 2020)

*Name*: Truly Rural
*Likes*: Gardening, moss, summer, hats
*Dislikes*: Snowless dark miserable cold winters, jeans
*Fun Fact About You*: Had a NDE in 2002, loved it!
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: I think not


----------



## Wanda (Nov 27, 2020)

*Name*: Wanda
*Likes*: Languages, ancient languages, motorsports, football (not American), female characters in videogames
*Dislikes*: Twitter, winter, the videogames female characters belong to
*Fun Fact About You*: I've never broken a bone
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: Unfortunately not


----------



## Catman from cat town (Nov 27, 2020)

Okay

Catman from cat town
*Likes:*  Cats, Cooking, Alcohol (mainly bourbons and Irish whiskey), Warhammer lore, chemistry, E.R (tv show), and anime like jojo.
*Dislikes:* don't like eating fish,  taxes, hangovers, and having nothing to do.
*Fun Fact About You:* I can make really good catalysts for chemical reactions and make mofs like Uio-66, I was told I have magical hands.
*Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?  *No


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 27, 2020)

I drop out


----------



## Distant Stare (Nov 27, 2020)

fuzzyrodent85 said:


> Fact: I put pickles on my pizza.




I TURNED MYSELF INTO A PIZZA MORTY


----------



## Spawn (Nov 27, 2020)

Spawn
Likes Ammo Watchmen (especially comedian) spawn system of a down and knives. I also like a good story
Dislikes anything furry or cuddly or yknow "nice" 
One interesting fact. I met cliff Stroud of the Steelers once. Man was his superbowl ring nice.
No I'm not a festive bot more of a futurama robo santa


----------



## EyelessMC (Nov 27, 2020)

Sounds fun. Gonna borrow Forgetful Kiwi's list format:

*Name:* @EyelessMC
*Likes:* old school adult anime, Anime tits, Mecha, classic and fiction literature, presuppositional philosophy, Anime ass, vidya, visual novels, most edge humor & wholesomeness
*Dislikes:* lolicon, furries, trannies, pedophilia, edge "humor" detailing child abuse, politics
*Fun fact about you:* Got into building Gunpla recently
*Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?* No


----------



## Gun Safety (Nov 27, 2020)

Name: Gun Safety 

Likes: Electronic music, AOE2, playing doom wads, big titties, old computers and any kind of electronic gizmo before everything was 'smart', goats, art decco, and mid century shit (wood paneling and shag carpets, super comfy)

Dislikes: Weeb stuff and anything related to it (just don't like it but don't hate it), any main stream computer game made in the last decade, stuff that's edgy for edginess' sake

Fun Fact: I used to rescue chickens who escaped a chicken house near where I used to live and I took care of them

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Anything for a fellow farmer (yes)


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 28, 2020)

Name: Thunderchild
Likes: the outdoors, reading, baking, and road trips.
Dislikes: Furries, troons, Jews, and anime.
Fun fact: my life goal for years was to live in my van, but when I finally had my van I got married instead. I miss my van.
Able to be an x-mas spirit bot 9000? No, I am sorry.


----------



## DΛRK MΛGΛ (Nov 28, 2020)

*Name:* bittersweet Lah    
*Likes:* Music, lifting, nostalgia/vintage aesthetics, hoardingcollecting stuff
*Dislikes:* Animals, social media, modern cinema/pop culture, weebs, 'rona
*Fun Fact About You:* I'm a terrible cook
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* No, sorry


----------



## FlaccidSnake (Nov 28, 2020)

*Name:* FlaccidSnake

*Likes:* Smoking, vodka with milk, poetry and writing (favourite poet: T.S. Eliot, favourite novelist: Kundera or Saramago), videogames (Fallout, Metal Gear, Resident Evil, RDR), football (the real one, not handegg), western movies, learning languages, dogs, bears, crabs and bees.

*Dislikes:* People that take politics seriously (and therefore most political orientations), censorship, the deep sea and dry cake.

*Fun fact about you:* I'm a bit of a scientist myself.

*Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?* Yeah, I've been worst things.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 28, 2020)

Lemme renege on the Christmas bot shit.

Nada. Don't got time. Still can do the Secret Santa though.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 28, 2020)

Name - UnKillFill
Likes - "Uncle Phil" Philip Banks from the Fresh Prince of Bel Air, ghosts, the 90's, and.. (to a slightly lesser extent) the 80's- both musically and in general, Batman, capeshit from either of those decades, scifi, anything anti-PC, dumb jokes. Video games, especially the final fantasy series back when it wasnt terrible. 
Dislikes - Social Justard bullshit, political correctness, stupid people, politics. Capeshit from the current decade. BLM, Antifa, Kiwifarms.
Fun Fact About You - I can't stand Will Smith these days, he became an idiot, and he married a retarded Scientologist. and all of his kids are all no-talents leeching off of their parents. Uncle Phil would be embarrassed.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Hell no.


----------



## Nein Inch Nales (Nov 28, 2020)

Name: See above.
Likes: Stylized art, Castlevania, retro Konami games, Dead Rising, bobs vagene and thighs, goth babes, laughing at political slap fights, etc.
Dislikes: People who torture animals for amusement, conspiracy "theories", pseudo science, religious fundamentalist, etc.
fUn fAcT aBoUt yOu: Nothing. I'm boring.

Able to be an x-mas spirit bot 9000: No.


----------



## Easy Peasy (Nov 28, 2020)

This could be amazing,  a disaster,  or an amazing disaster 

Name: Easy Peasy, not to be confused with EasyPeasy the llama killer

Likes: vintage mid century,  space, glitter, dogs, girly stuff, black and white photos, atomic stuff, conspiracy theories, british crime shows, and nature

Dislike: gore, violence, trannies, supernatural fandom, spiders, trannies, jude Valentin, trannies, and Russell Greer 

Fun Fact: I've been learning Irish and I survived Coronachan 

Bot? I could be a last minute replacement in a pinch, but dont put me at the top of the list


----------



## wrangled tard (Nov 28, 2020)

Name (Your account name of course) : Wrangled Tard
Likes : vidya, vampire the masquerade, crystal meth, hotline miami soundtrack, utopia(the bri'sh one) and it's soundtrack, mobies, cats
Dislikes : smoking, smokers, people who don't like cats, paradox interactive
Fun Fact About You : I haven't changed my avi back because I lost the original picture and I can't be bothered finding it again.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? nay


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 28, 2020)

Name: Cedric Feldmann, Cedric_Eff
Likes: Bears, Tanks, Planes, Rockets and spaceplanes.
Dislikes: Medieval related things
Fun fact about me: I started drawing in 2016~17
Able to be x-mars spirit bot 9000?: no


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 28, 2020)

Name: The Ultimate Ramotith
Likes: Animals (not just furries); Computer software (especially video games); Lost and Obscure Media; the arts (especially visual and literature); men's formalwear; discourse
Dislikes: Anything that would get you a PEGI 12/16/18 Rating; Yaoi/Yuri/anything of that kind; ableism; social justice stuff
Fun Fact About You: I have dabbled in hacking Pokémon ROMs time and again. I have a few ROM hacks in the planning stages, bu they are just ideas in The Maybe Pile right now.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Nope. I would not be able to handle that kind of extra last-minute load.


----------



## Sundae (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm in.  I had a lot of fun doing this last year, so I'm looking forward to doing it again this year.

Name: Sundae

Likes: animals, comics & manga , Godzilla/Kaiju films, 80s aesthetics (especially 80s music), AESTHETIC memes, anything involving cryptid/UFOs

Dislikes: animal cruelty, political correctness, communism, politics, trannies, furries, mosquitos

Fun fact about me: I own a rad keytar.  Also hope to publish my own comics someday.

Able to be a X-Mad Spirit Bot 9000: Yes.  I had fun being one last year, so I'm willing to do it again this year.


----------



## Swizzlestick (Nov 28, 2020)

*Name: *Swizzlestick

*Likes: rhythm games, obscure/weird art and animation, blondes, loud annoying music, rats*


*Dislikes: small dogs, brunette girls, yoga*


*Fun Fact About You: I own three cats.*


*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yeah, sure.*


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2020)

OldWizard
Likes: Pixel Art, Darkwood (vidya), Bears, Siberian Cats, Borzoi, Samoyed, and those scary big Caucasian dogs that look like bears
Dislikes: Peoples' Knees
Fun Fact About You: I'm a cat person but I've only ever had dogs
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Probably not, sorry


----------



## Pee Cola (Nov 28, 2020)

*Name:* Robert Sanvagene (though you can call me Bob)

*Likes:* Music (especially deep house, lo-fi and smooth jazz), vintage tech, puns/wordplay, cars, Italian suits, British comedy, smelling nice.

*Dislikes:* Hyperpartisanship, idpol, extremists (on either side), Rupert Murdoch, religion, Christmas, autism, furries, small dogs.

*Fun Fact:* I'm not actually a pajeet.

*Able to be an X-MAS SPIRT BOT 9000: *Computer says "no".


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 28, 2020)

Name: Rand /pol/

Likes: Touhou, Team Fortress 2, Bane, Sneed.

Dislikes: Janitors, masks.

Fun Fact About You: I can't drive 55.

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Nov 28, 2020)

Doesn't feel right what with me being mostly a lurker and whatnot, but fuck it this sounds like fun.

Name: Niall (no, not that one) And His Five (5) Headmates

Likes: food-shaped stuff, ice hockey, maps, dogs, vintage graphics, teen sex comedies, lo-fi photography, the smell of chicken tikka masala

Dislikes: anime and weeabooism, bike extremism, ketchup, people whose only personality trait is their gender identity or drug consumption, not being able to wear shorts year round

Fun Fact About You: I have two citizenships, none of which is from the country I was born in, or the one I live in.

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Wish I could, but odds are I won't be able to deliver.


----------



## Tereshkova63 (Nov 28, 2020)

Name: 
Tereshkova

Likes: 
Null, frogs, stoats, weebshit (mecha), dogs, cats, wolves, Russia, the space race, the way the internet was 10+ years ago, shit from the late 80's and early 90's (cars, interior design, music, movies etc.), kiwis (bird and fruit)

Dislikes:
France, China, gore, furries, extremism, postmodernism, large corporations, social media, people who look like soyjack

Fun Fact About You:
I almost died from a rare tick-borne illness after a hiking trip

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: 
Not this year, maybe next time.


----------



## brookslazor (Nov 28, 2020)

Name: brookslazor
Likes: the internet, genu-ine kino, fried fish, fringe religious and political beliefs, gore, image macros,
Dislikes: icky smells, idle liberals and progressive types, journalists, wojak variations, travelling, leaving my hobbit hole
Fun fact about you: My years of self-destruction and seclusion have left me deformed and incontinent.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: nope


----------



## FluorideHuffer (Nov 29, 2020)

this looks fun
---
Name: Anon_Fluoride

Likes: the Internet, katyusha, old flash animations, digging through old forums, stale maymays

Dislikes: women (the 3d kind), libtards, going outside, the fact that I'm not famous

Fun fact about me: I once failed out of military bootcamp because I couldn't swim

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRT BOT 9000?: I'm a newfag but I can try : )


----------



## Failure_Personified (Nov 29, 2020)

Eh fuck it why not?  Sounds like a good time (I hope you like my art)

___

Name: Failure_Personified
Likes: women, booze, vidya games (mostly old games), ethereal shit, cumpoopers, cars, and wholesome maymays
Dislikes: femboys, anal, women, pride, and anyone who loves me.
Fun Fact About You: I’ve almost died from alcohol poisoning twice, almost fell off a cliff, was in a near fatal run in with drug dealers (fairly recently), and almost tried being a “woman” but talked myself out of it 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: would love to, but I’m so busy I’d just get stressed if more then one, and I want to make sure I put some time into the gift.


----------



## Sima Yi (Nov 29, 2020)

Name: Sima Yi
Likes: Zhang Chunhua (sometimes), the early Roman republic, stupid history memes, stupid metallurgy and chemistry memes, prog rock
Dislikes: Zhuge Liang, white women, modern politics
Fun fact: I am not Sima Yi.
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Nov 29, 2020)

I edited my post but I realized I need to post another reply for it to be seen.


*Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?  Yes, ok *


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Nov 29, 2020)

Might be interesting to try out
-----------------------------
*Name: *Basement Dwelling Dork
*Likes: *Custom Doom mapping , Touhou, Rock, Drawn May-Mays
*Dislikes:* Coomers, Simps, Newfags, Trannys, and Jannies
*Fun Fact About You*: I  looked into the barrel of a jury rigged shotgun in my appartment when the original owners got evicted.
*Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *Yes, may turn out to be shit

edit:Wording


----------



## Safir (Nov 29, 2020)

Name: Safir
Likes: trains, ushanka hats, space exploration (IRL and sci-fi), towers and dropping people from them in minecraft, history of Soviet partisans, streetlights, choose-your-own-adventure books, time travel/redo plots (before longstrips ruined them), anachronistic miltech plots (before fucking longstrips ruined them), zefir, colors outside a computer screen color space, fountain pens, Bogomil Rainov, adventure game shows, raygun gothic
Dislikes: erotica, cutesy shit, trannies, fantasy, bad spelling, "Great Russian novels", cleaning diffusion pumps, people whose hobby is "travel"
Fun Fact About You: I can ride 600 miles in 3 days on a mountain bike and did so twice. But if I try to run 300 ft I'd probably die.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 29, 2020)

Once more, coppied from the last two:

*Name *@Jewelsmakerguy

*Likes*: Animation and art, cars, 80s music, robots, stupid and odd media.

*Dislikes*: Stupid people, SJWs, reality shows (the Survivor/Amazing Race ones, not the enjoyably dumb TruTV ones), green peppers, 2010s music.

*Fun Fact*: Been wanting to get into a creative occupation like carpentry.

*X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:* Yep, just warn me beforehand so I'm not spending all my time prioitizing one over the other.


----------



## MadameMidlifeCrisis (Nov 29, 2020)

MadameMidlifeCrisis
Likes: Cats, doggorinos (esp. white or black German shepherds), critters of all sorts excepting those with no/more than 4 legs, reading & gardening.
Dislikes: politics! "Antifascists," muh pronouns & other politically correct BS.  So effing tired of it all.  Not a fan of rap "music" & I do NOT like liver nor lima beans.  Bleccccccccch.
Fun fact about me: I have been shitposting longer than most of you have been alive & even had an IRL stalker circa 1999!!! 
Able to be X-mas spirit bot 9000?  Perhaps, but will need time to make "personalized" gifseseses.


----------



## Florence (Nov 29, 2020)

Here we go again. Don’t send me violin essays this time, goddammit.

Name: Florence.
Likes: Florence + The Machine, military history, archaeology, tomboys, tanks ‘n’ shit, homemade food.
Dislikes: Europop, the usual trannies and furries, hangovers, essays about violinists.
Fun fact about me: I use photos of skeletons as a conversation starter.
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Sure, but tell me so I don’t rush it.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Nov 29, 2020)

Name: Slowpoke Sonic
Likes: underappreciated anime and manga, diablo bootleg action RPGs, /mu/core, autism on the internet,
Dislikes: trannies, furries, mainstream social media, political correctness, split pea soup
Fun fact about me: im a psychic-water type hedgehog pokemon and i don't have any special powers other than running in a moderate speed 
Able to be an X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000? no


----------



## Purin Chan (Nov 29, 2020)

*Name:*
_Purin chan_​*Likes:*

_Anime (FLCL, Evangelion, Haruhi, Madoka Magica)_
_Vidya (RPGs, Visual Novels, Shoot 'em ups, bullet-hells and especially anything story heavy)_
_Art and Animation_
_Horror (From your traditional movie spooks to internet ARGs)_
Savory foods
Music
Literature (vaguely)
Tabletop games
*Dislikes: *

Narcissists
Political Spergs
Internet troons and faggots
Severe coomers
Stress
*Fun Fact About You:*
_I'm double jointed in my left thumb and can bend it all the way back._​*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:*
I'm afraid not, no.​


----------



## Happy Fish (Nov 29, 2020)

Happy Fish
Likes: Weeb shit, birds, fish, sweet chikas, bewbs, techy 1337 computer shit, game OSTs, melodic metal, Champ'd Up, Yakuza 0, Blender, shitposting, The Mandalorian , comics, long walks on the beach at sunset and pina coladas
Dislikes: The commie bastards trying to usurp America through a rigged election and the CCP. MSM. Misery porn. Betrayal. Cultural imperialism.
Fun Fact About You: I've done game jams
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No. Want to spend time on whatever it is, but may change my mind if you need more people and somehow I find myself with time


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 29, 2020)

*Name: *@Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX 
*
Likes: *Alt-right beliefs, Led Zeppelin and everything Grunge, Physics (Quantum/solid state, no space shit), Guns, Guitars, fat asses

*Dislikes: *Hospitals and everyone who works in them, Glow-in-the-dark CIA Niggers, Atheists, Jews, Neo-Cons and people who say "liberals are the real nazis"

*Fun Fact About You: *NICE TRY FED. JK, I am a jack of all traits. I play guitar (mostly blues rn), love REAL physics (we talkin math), draw alot, former amateur in a combative sport for 3 years, like all types of guns, and on rare occasions, post to the kiwi farms. 

*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *I can barely show up to post once every couple months, so sadly, no.


----------



## Retrograde Mercury (Nov 29, 2020)

Name: Murdercats
Likes: metal and ambient, goats and cats, bob and vagene.
Dislikes: my neighbors having a fucking stoner party at 3am again.
Fun Fact About You: I've already participated in this 2 years ago. Got a nice cat drawing.
[Edit] Scratch that, the fact that I draw dog nuts for a living is the most interesting fact about me.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: actually why not.


----------



## dingusmcbingus (Nov 29, 2020)

*Name: *dspike

*Likes: *Music of all kinds, film, firearms, Battletech, SS13, Catholicism, schizocows

*Dislikes: *Trannies, communism, modern Judaism

*Fun Fact: *I am an amateur gunsmith who isn't retarded

*Able to bot?: *I could do one or two


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 29, 2020)

I have my art supplies ready! Now who can lend a brother some skill?


----------



## diehardman (Nov 30, 2020)

Name: Diehardman
Likes:  JRPGs (SMT, Persona, Dragon Quest, Pokemon gens 1-5), anime (Evangelion, Dragon Maid, Nichijou, Sailor Moon, Dragon Ball Classic, Initial D, Satoshi Kon & Ghibli films), cute anime girls, cars (subaru & volkswagen), foot fetish hentai (sorry)
Dislikes: going to work, people stupider than me, organized religion, american cars, deathfats, red or glitter nail polish.
Fun fact: sorry, I've powerleveled enough in this post
Hannukah bot:  I'm afraid of half-assing my second one so not this year, sorry.


----------



## Shaneequa (Nov 30, 2020)

Shaneequa
likes: gay shit (big dudes with muscle tiddies)
dislikes: anime
ff: was the #1 sandwich maker in Archeage Unchained
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? sure y not


----------



## tofu dog (Nov 30, 2020)

Name: tofu dog

Likes: animals, bugs, sweaters, Pokemon, pink lemonade.

Dislikes: accidentally sleeping the day away, getting phone calls.

Fun fact: I chose my name because I thought a dog named Tofu sounded cute, realized way too late that tofu hot dogs also exist.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No.


----------



## awoo (Nov 30, 2020)

Name: awoo
Likes: music, sleeping, being lazy, rubik's cubes
Dislikes: libtards, job searching
fun fact: i'm sad and tired rn
spirit bot: nope sorry


----------



## RodgerDodger (Nov 30, 2020)

Should we just assume that anything gifted via a Kiwi Farms Secret Santa is guaranteed to put the recipient on a Watch List? If not sign them up for public flogging and or execution in over half the world?


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Nov 30, 2020)

RodgerDodger said:


> Should we just assume that anything gifted via a Kiwi Farms Secret Santa is guaranteed to put the recipient on a Watch List? If not sign them up for public flogging and or execution in over half the world?


That's my kink.


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Nov 30, 2020)

*Name: *spiritofamermaid
*Likes: *Video games, mermaids, undersea life, swimming, fishing, fanfiction, drawing (traditional/digital), making animated works, romance
*Dislikes: *Wokeness, love triangles, troons, PC culture, LOVE TRIANGLES, insta-love (love at first sight) in works that are not supposed to mimic/allude to myths/legends
*Fun fact about me: *I'm a hopeless romantic. Love stories are my bread and butter. I'm probably the person who writes shipfic in a work that exists perfectly fine without a romance (though I'm NOT the person who ruins the sequel with one, I am perfectly fine with fanfiction).
*XMAS SPIRIT (heh) BOT 9000?* Yes, but only for one or two other people max

Also I unironically consider almost everyone here my friend, so it's a bit embarrassing that this is my first secret santa here

Also also @Hermey The Crawling Chaos the word is "morgue" not "morque" (unless that is an intentional misspelling and I just have too much of the tism)


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Nov 30, 2020)

Name: Smurfskii
Likes: Dogs, Video Games, Chemistry, Whiskey, Comedy, Cycling, Chantal's plump ass
Dislikes: People that chew with their mouths open, Troons, Literature, Sleeping Mid-Day or for more than 5 hours, Coke (Pepsi Max is 10x better), Horror movies
Fun Fact About You: Both my parents are 25cm shorter than me, I think I am adopted. (164&162 vs 187cm / 5'3 & 5'4 vs 6'2)
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


----------



## Smarmy (Nov 30, 2020)

Name: Smarmy
Likes: Gil Elvgren-style pinups, Junji Ito, animals (dogs, cats, and snakes mainly), taxidermy/animal skulls, crochet
Dislikes: Furries, politics, religion
Fun Fact About You: I've been on TV a few times
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Not this year, sorry!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 30, 2020)

spiritofamermaid said:


> Also also @Hermey The Crawling Chaos the word is "morgue" not "morque" (unless that is an intentional misspelling and I just have too much of the tism)



No tism, I'm just retarded and can't spell.


----------



## Smarmy (Nov 30, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> No tism, I'm just retarded and can't spell.


So autism


----------



## Anstiv (Nov 30, 2020)

Name: Anstiv
Likes: music, vidya, weird people
Dislikes: normal people, politics, jannies
Fun Fact About You: knows too much about music
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, sorry


----------



## gata (Dec 1, 2020)

Name: gata
Likes: anime, manga, western comics, webcomics, Vidya, sexy men and women, jazz, metal, art deco, being comfy, cute animals
Dislikes: capeshit movies, troons, woke art, furry fetish art
Fun Fact About You: despite that I've only been a member since early 2020, I've been lurking on kiwifarms for 2 years. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: no


----------



## Spastic Colon (Dec 1, 2020)

Sorry guys.  I have to drop out of the Secret Santa.  My college kid has discovered my KF account and I am now officially the worst mother ever.  So, looks like my KF days are over.  Going to try to rehabilitate myself and try to pretend to be normal again.  Wishing you all a happy holiday and a better 2021.


----------



## Smolrolls (Dec 1, 2020)

Name: Smolrolls
Likes: Books, Manga, Comedy, History, & Sexy ladies.
Dislikes: Liars, Hypocrites.
Fun Fact about me:  I'm a history sperg, more powerleveling pending.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Probably not (also; wooo~~~wooo~~~wooo~~~)

RodgerDodger said:
Should we just assume that anything gifted via a Kiwi Farms Secret Santa is guaranteed to put the recipient on a Watch List? If not sign them up for public flogging and or execution in over half the world?


fuzzyrodent85 said:


> That's my kink.



Well that's my secret cap; Its my kink.


----------



## Wooden Spoon (Dec 1, 2020)

Name: Wooden Spoon
Likes: Dr. Pepper, Cannabis, Succulents, Animals are pretty cool too, and pokemon are fake animals
Dislikes: when the ferals are too loud, drills, Buffalo Bill
Fun Fact About You: I own a 5 year old Chihuahua who is half the size of Twinkie Storr
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: it seems you have enough of them, I'll let them have it!


----------



## part timer (Dec 1, 2020)

@part timer 
Likes: I like history and mysteries, from paranormal to science fiction; I’ve got a broad interest in vidya but have finally settled on a surprising favorite, Kenshi, which I have 1000+ hours in. I’m also a bit of a weeb and so like anime + VNs and enjoy vtuber content. In terms of art, I enjoy funky, retro and cyberpunk aesthetics, as well as primarily rock music and metal to a lesser extent. 
Dislikes: I fucking hate misheard lyrics (the ones which stick in your head because they’re funny are the worst offenders), jumpscares, insects and taxes
Fun Fact About You: I can fall asleep on semi-command in just about any position, location or time of day
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure thing


----------



## Lunete (Dec 1, 2020)

Name: Lunete
Likes: Anime (Devilman and Jojos Bizarre Adventure are two of my favorites) cute cats, nature, lo-fi music
Dislikes:  troons, furries
Fun fact: I think I'm addicted to energy drinks. 
Edit: I'd be a spirit bot but it seems you have enough...


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 1, 2020)

Name: Samoyed
Likes: Doggies, Kitties, Salad, Suns and moons, Snow and Bumblebees
Dislikes: Scary stuff, taco bell, sad people and chocolate.
Fun Fact About You: i'm a god.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no


----------



## SkinnySquidjuice (Dec 2, 2020)

Name: It's ya boi skinny Hunter69
Likes: drawing, writing, watching shitty movies, horror, history, vampires, himbos, anime (naruto, dbz, midori 1992, dorohedoro, hellsing ultimate, goblin slayer), vidya games (mostly metroid and pokemon), rock, industrial metal, and indie music.
Dislikes: religion, woke culture, edgy random humor, people who make politics their whole personality, and current pop music
Fun fact: i am currently interested in European history and learning to speak german.
Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?: maybe? i'm considering, but i don't know if i would have time or talented for it.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 2, 2020)

It'sYaBoi_Skinny_Hunter69 said:


> Dislikes: edgy random humor


fuck niggers


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 2, 2020)

I'll try this year. I've got more spare time.


Name (Your account name of course): Jet Fuel Johnny
Likes: Women, RPG's, sci-fi, fantasy, cool artwork, mil-porn stuff, sarcastic memes, making wire sculptures, and reading.
Dislikes: Most soy consumer bullshit.
Fun Fact About You: I was grazed/hit by lightning in my own front room and my older brother laughed that I probably had it coming.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I don't have the time for that. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Deodar (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm free. 

Name (Your account name of course): Deodar
Likes: DOOM, Blood. TF2, Godzilla (+co.), just video games in general, actually. Got a huge soft spot for Postal.
Dislikes:  Anime, weebs, hentai/porn, trannies, furries. the chinese, the japanese, famous people, politicians, etc., the list goes on and on
Fun Fact About You: My back hurts.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes.


----------



## mtndewsweg777 (Dec 2, 2020)

mtndewsweg777
Likes: rabbits, music, nature, mushrooms, playing guitar, sleeping, gardening, taking hikes
Dislikes: fat people, politics, troons, fake people, hentai
Fun Fact About You: I made a fucking rug over quarantine.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: possibly


----------



## Zaryiu (Dec 2, 2020)

Name: Zaryiu
Likes: History, Fantasy, Sci-fi, Anime that is well written and well drawn, video games, comic books, mangas that are well written and well drawn, decent to good cartoons from 80's onwards, tabletop rpgs, wargames ( honestly I'm not difficult to please)
Dislikes: Stuff that is edgy just for the sake of being edgy, modern comic books with a few rare exceptions,  people being mean to animals, social Media (and all the bullshit it causes), people being mean to animals, hypocrisy, trannies (well the more obnoxious ones, the others i can tolerate), the cray part of the left, wokeshit, child abuse in all it's forms
Fun Fact About You: My posts are often cluncky and too long because i tend to post in a stream of consciousness and it's not easy not to do that
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? If you need a replacement for someone who can't suddenly be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000


----------



## Fandom Trash (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey guys! I hope I'm not too late for to participate; I have been loving the other ones so far.

*Name*: @Fandom Trash

*Likes*: Anime (specifically My Hero Academia, One Piece, Soul Eater or Full Metal Alchemist). Cats-especially Siamese or Maine Coon. Drawings of my favorite anime characters like Deku or Maka from Soul Eater. I honestly just love art, so a sweet drawing for Christmas is pretty much good for me.

*Dislikes*: Nothing much. Maybe really terrible, sjw art where the characters are barely recognizable. 

*Fun fact about me*: I like watching Foodie Beauty videos when I have spare time for myself.

*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: Sadly no.


----------



## Breakfast_Guru88 (Dec 3, 2020)

*Name *- @Breakfast_Guru88 

*Likes *- Edgy Pol Humor, Indie/Rock Music, Movies (Mel gibson, Nick Cage, B-Horror) Retro Vidya, Weightlifting, Cats, based things

*Dislikes *- most normie shit like star wars and marvel, hip hop, not based stuff

*Fun Fact* - in holocaust class in middle school I scared my fat jewish teacher when I bought a copy of mein kampf to learn more about the whole thing from the horse's mouth

*X-mas spirit bot 9000:* I'll try and do an art thing


----------



## TheImportantFart (Dec 3, 2020)

*Name: *TheImportantFart
*Likes:* _Star Wars_, creepypastas, guitar, Pokemon, Godwinson's Jahans videos, _Doctor Who_, bears, rabbits
*Dislikes:* Brainless Trumptards, pseudo intellectual fart huffers, Christcucks (morons who converted just to own da libs), Islamists, Carl Benjamin and his insufferable fanbase, horror and slasher films, heights, spiders
*Fun fact about you: *I am the night
*Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?: *You ask me every year and each time I have to say no


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm both happy and sad that I'm too late to be a helper this year.
Note: if you decide to participate then fucking turn your shit in on time.
I had to make 3 gifts last year because people were late and not responding to my DMs.
Good luck to the helpers this year.


*Name: NOT Sword Fighter Super*
*Likes: laughing at the stupid shit people do, Nintendo stuff (obviously), Kiwi Farms, Random shit*
*Dislikes: people who constantly talk about politics or Covid19.  Also faggots without a sense of humor*
*Fun Fact about Me: I work in health care but I hate being called a "hero" for it.  That shit is fucking cringy*
*Xmas Spirit bot 9000? I've done it every year I've been here so far, so why not continue?*


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 3, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> *Fun Fact about Me: I work in health care but I hate being called a "hero" for it.  That shit is fucking cringy*


Thank you for your service, hero.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 3, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> Thank you for your service, hero.


Fuck you.
PS: why isn't this thread pinned to the top?


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Dec 4, 2020)

Whoops, almost missed this. Considering this may be the last Secret Santa I can participate in with this site (that article 230 stuff or whatever that could lead to its demise), I definitely want to take part again this year.
Name: Mao Hao Hao
Likes: Animals, Insects, Anime/Manga, most video games, anything overly cute, horror stuff (books, movies, games etc).
Dislikes: Politics, terrible SJW stuff.
Fun Fact About You: I am stupidly good at rhythm games.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Clovis (Dec 4, 2020)

Name: Clovis
Likes: art, history, science, lovecraftian horror, sci-fi, animals, heavy metal, counter cultures, folk horror, the 1980s, the 1990s, cyberpunk, dieselpunk, dungeonpunk, triangles, ghosts, jokes, conspiracy theories, David lynch, David cronenberg, John carpenter, John waters, the Cohen bros, birds, dinosaurs, bdsm, rubber, web 1.0, spooky shit, cartoons, dada, surrealism, german expressionism, net art, explosions. 
Dislikes: Christmas, most mainstream  pop culture, politics, furries, section 230, most people, centipedes, snot, hard work, the TV show Friends, cycling, feet, DD;lg, scat, corporate culture, bad design, cringe.
Fun Fact About You: I can moonwalk.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? YES.


----------



## Naamaleipuri (Dec 4, 2020)

I'll take this shit on! 

Name: Naamaleipuri
Likes: Anime, Cute Anime Girls ,JRPGs, Martial Arts, Weight Lifting and Running
Dislikes: 3d girls, Immigrants, Niggers, Muslims, Finnish Justice system and squirrels. AND SANDNIGGERS!
Fun Fact About You: I really, REALLY can't drive a car. And have crashed once. I've been jailed twice because of justified self defense.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I have no idea so no!


----------



## Pixy (Dec 4, 2020)

Name: Sackity
Likes: Cats, Sonichu, Kiwis (fruit and bird), Birds, Ancient History
Dislikes: Snow. 
Fun Fact About You: Some relatives have been obscure authors.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Of course!


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 4, 2020)

Name: Cynically Insane
Likes: Abstract art, text games, celtic punk, character driven stories, terfs
Dislikes: Furries, Weebs, troons, memes, bobs and vagene (prefer dick but don't need to see it).
Fun Fact About You: I once won the women's division of a lumberjack games I entered at the spur of the moment.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 5, 2020)

Name: Clockwork_PurBle
Likes: Horses, cats, memes, movies, horror movies, Johnny Cash, Batman (Scarecrow is my favorite), horror games, coffee, wine, cursed images, weird stuff, ironic humor 
Dislikes: far lefties, 2020, soy-people, yappy dogs 
Fun Fact About You: I am the shortest of my siblings (and the oldest) and first cousins despite not being objectively short 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes, but I will likely just do drawings and writing


----------



## Road kill lunch (Dec 5, 2020)

Name: Road kill lunch
Likes: Collecting road kill, working dogs, mountains, gore
Dislikes: Troons, hospitals, kids, abusers
Fun fact about you: Do terrible taxidermy on dead finds
Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000? Y


----------



## Nu11ptr (Dec 5, 2020)

Name: Nu11ptr
Likes: Philosophy, books, music, those quiet moments when the world seems to stand still for a brief instant, hope.
Dislikes: Marmite, smug, malice, teen fiction novels.
Fun Fact About You: I can balance almost anything on my head indefinitely.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure!


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2020)

*Name:* Law
*Likes:* rainy days, Warhammer 40k, wrestling, bad movies and the mockery there of, slipstream fiction
*Dislikes:* folk music, people who take themselves too seriously 
*Fun fact about you:* I don't actually hate dogs and love vicodin. It's a red letter media reference. 
*Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000?* You have enough bots, you don't need Law


----------



## Tofu Dust (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry to sign up so late. I didn't see this until now
Name: Tofu Dust
Likes: winter, anything to do with aquatics/the ocean, horror/mystery genre type stuff, and I guess art idk.
Dislikes; anything political.
Fun fact: I'm an animator. (Don't expect anything good though.)
Spirit Bot: probably not. I'd be surprised if I even finished my own submission on time.


----------



## Rykuii (Dec 6, 2020)

Suppose I should write this now before It's too late. Been waiting for registration to re-open.
Name: Rykuii
Likes: Cooking, animation, writing, suicide pop, animals
Dislikes; Ranch sauce, oily food, and some other bullshit
Fun fact: I dislike Japs and half-Japs, and non-Japs who kiss the asses of Jap
Spirit Bot: Going to be completely honest, I have no idea of what you're speaking of.


----------



## princess pierrot (Dec 6, 2020)

*name:* princess pierrot (formerly vomit.brat here)
*likes:* stone ocean (anasui is my favorite character), darkstalkers, the haunted mansion, goth culture, david bowie, david sylvian (honestly every member of japan too lol), the garden (the band), hypmic/enstars (jiro yamada and tsumugi aoba are my favorites), mst3k and film in general (the blob 1988 and the cabinet of dr caligari >>>), idk what else to say without rambling on and on oops
*dislikes:* people who say "valid", the pseudo intellectual movement of this decade, my acne (wah), people who say theyre goth but dress in the commercialized nugoth style and dont listen to the music (GRRRR SEETHEBRAIN)
*fun fact:* i can recite most of the dialogue in paul blart: mall cop and i think thats why i havent gotten laid
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* possibly, i'll go with yes for now


----------



## ❄️❄️❄️ (Dec 6, 2020)

Name: 
Likes: Firearms, kittens, vidya
Dislikes: commies, grabbers, edgelords 
Fun Fact About You: My preferred method of cleaning AK rifles after shooting corrosive surplus is to put them in the shower.
Able to be a Xmas Bot: No, sorry


----------



## HERE YOU GO (Dec 6, 2020)

It's about to be santa time


----------



## batshit icecream (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm an ultimate lurker, but with the possibility of this site shutting down I am hoping to be more active.
I'd like to participate in what might be the last secret santa   , if it's not too late to sign up.


*Name:* batshit icecream
*Likes*: gay musical theatre, Space Station 13, null's face, the film "Shaun the Sheep: Farmaggedon" (2019)
*Dislikes:* Weeb culture (anime and shit), Japanese culture in general
*Fun fact about you:* I'm a biology student but I don't know shit about life.
*Able to be a x-mas spirit bot 9000?:* Probably
Thank you for organizing these events!


----------



## Spiraling Rainbow (Dec 6, 2020)

*Name: *Spiraling Rainbow
*Likes: *Good tunes, bad movies, lager, and Lovecraft
*Dislikes: *Rheumatoid Arthritis
*Fun fact about me: *I can pat my head and rub my stomach at the same time.
*XMAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Yeah, why not


----------



## Wish I knew (Dec 6, 2020)

I've been thinking about participating for this so i'll try
*Name*: Nahcturne
*Likes*: Video Games, Having fun on the internet, Hiking and Swimming to name a few
*Dislikes*: People who take everything at serious value, Cockroaches, Riptides
*Fun Fact about me*: I have a current interest in psychology and have thought about becoming a psychologist a couple of times
*Xmas Spirit bot 9000*: if there's room


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 7, 2020)

In b4 lock

Name : Haramburger
Likes : Hamburgers, Beyblade toys(not the anime), video games, Welsh curse words
Dislikes : Homestuck, koreans, dangerhair (I can't wait to see spinning hamburgers with zodiac signs clashing into one another)
Fun Fact About You: I bought a Roku and it hasn't improved Crunchyroll one bit. Just pirate everything, streaming services and apps are all shit
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? : No


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 7, 2020)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 146 people, leaving us with an even distribution unless I counted wrong.
With that, Santa's lesser known but much warmer Kiwi sweatshop magic workshop is closed for the year. 
You'll be getting your assignments over the next few days, if you have any questions feel free to contact me 
or any of the helpers, and have fun with it everyone!

Merry Christmas!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2020)

whoever ends up being my secret santa, you better send in my gift on time or I will personally come to your house and shove my gift right down your throat

if it's a mixtape, i'll force you to listen to it till the day your tongue hits the sword of Damocles


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Dec 7, 2020)

This is the best datamining thread yet, good job and enjoy your heartfelt advertisments I'm sending your way.


----------



## The Real Me (Dec 7, 2020)

How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 7, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.


I got someone who put my race and sex under dislikes.  I too have to jump outside the box.  Haven't decided yet though.


----------



## Easy Peasy (Dec 7, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.


I'm not sure I've ever actually interacted with mine before, but looking over their likes, I got smacked with inspiration. I gotta gloat, it's gonna be so fucking cool


----------



## Gorgar (Dec 7, 2020)

Glad to be here before this locks up!
Name: Gorgar
Likes: Space music, pinball, board games, modding, Hong Kong, the Roman empire, philosophy TF2, the movie Holes, Since I Left You by The Avalanches, and joking about Jared from Subway and Pol Pot.
Dislikes: "Quirky" people, eating avocados raw, China, reading stageplay scripts as a form of "literature," autistic people, furries, and child abuse.
Fun fact about you: I made a meme that had even >shadman post shit about it.
Able to be x-mas spirit bot 9000? Not today.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 7, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> Glad to be here before this locks up!
> Name: Gorgar
> Likes: Space music, pinball, board games, modding, Hong Kong, the Roman empire, philosophy TF2, the movie Holes, Since I Left You by The Avalanches, and joking about Jared from Subway and Pol Pot.
> Dislikes: "Quirky" people, eating avocados raw, China, reading stageplay scripts as a form of "literature," autistic people, furries, and child abuse.
> ...



You are _technically_ past the cut off.


----------



## Gorgar (Dec 7, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> You are _technically_ past the cut off.


Alexa, play the Tokyo Ghoul theme so that I can cry alone.


----------



## Gun Safety (Dec 8, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.



I have something I might be able to go off of, but I'm a little nervous because I know there are a lot of talented people on KF and I don't want to seem like a dickhead when I submit my thing.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 8, 2020)

Gun Safety said:


> I have something I might be able to go off of, but I'm a little nervous because I know there are a lot of talented people on KF and I don't want to seem like a dickhead when I submit my thing.



I'm still waiting to find out who mine is. Hopefully I get it sometime today and it has something that strikes my imagination to work off. I've been reading through the prompts and some I just go - "Oh, I can do this," and others I think "Oh, please - not that one" because there's nothing I can see to work with.

I wouldn't worry about seeming like a dickhead. There are some extremely talented people on the 'Farms. But there are also a whole lot of people who are crap at this stuff like me and we all still signed up.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 8, 2020)

Craaaap I forgot to sign up for this yesterday.
Think I could get a mulligan and get thrown into the mix since I'm only a day out? Its cool if not, deadlines are indeed deadlines and I done fucked up, but I like participating in anything constructive and creative the Farms hosts when I can.

Sammy

Likes:
Firearms, Sleeping, 3D Modeling, Artistry, Hot Girls, Roguelike video games (and also Disco Elysium), SS13, Apple electronics, Deagle Nation, McDonalds (huehuehue McNuggets.joke)

Dislikes:
Politics, This entire goddamn year, not sleeping, running (though I should do it more), goddamn fucking stress fucking god damn it all fuck

Fun Fact About You:
I literally fell into the moderation role I have by being in the wrong place at the right time, which is whatever, but every time I see a thread about "Scream about how [moderator] pisses me off," and it evolves into a larger discussion about jannys, everyone seems to kinda like me and _I don't understand why._

I also do some light moderation on the _very comfy_ SS13 server but I'm not on often due to schedule.

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?
No.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 8, 2020)

@Sammy, @Gorgar here's what I'm going to do. Since I'm pretty sure everything in process is working out and you know, it's Christmas, I'm going  to open a straggler section for a few more people including you guys if they want in here at the bottom and we'll figure it out from there. 






I will likely regret this.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 8, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> @Sammy, @Gorgar here's what I'm going to do. Since I'm pretty sure everything in process is working out and you know, it's Christmas, I'm going  to open a straggler section for a few more people including you guys if they want in here at the bottom and we'll figure it out from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You likely will, but I appreciate the effort at least.

Again, if the answer turns out to be no, then no hard feelings.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 8, 2020)

I completely spaced on this, but if more people are really welcome:

Name: MysticMisty

Likes: Cats, Dragonball Z, DuckTales, Pokemon, The Sims, Animal Crossing, volcanoes, Chrono Trigger, Christmas, tropical locations, turkey, the Mario series

Dislikes: A Christmas Story, ham, pit bulls, centipedes

Fun Fact About Me: I don't mind the extreme heat of Arizona's summers

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No, sorry


----------



## Hubert J Catterwall (Dec 8, 2020)

no thanks


----------



## Breakfast_Guru88 (Dec 8, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> I'm still waiting to find out who mine is. Hopefully I get it sometime today and it has something that strikes my imagination to work off. I've been reading through the prompts and some I just go - "Oh, I can do this," and others I think "Oh, please - not that one" because there's nothing I can see to work with.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about seeming like a dickhead. There are some extremely talented people on the 'Farms. But there are also a whole lot of people who are crap at this stuff like me and we all still signed up.


I had this feeling as well and decided to go and look at some of the older secret santa threads and see what people posted and some of it was really good and a lot of it looked like someone spent an hour or two whipping up a drawing/gif/whatever, and some of it was legit a 2 minute MS Paint doodle.


----------



## Easy Peasy (Dec 8, 2020)

I have the art skills of a lisa frank obsessed 13 yr old with a cocaine addiction,  so I hope my secret santa person loves that level of extra. I'm so excited


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 9, 2020)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> I had this feeling as well and decided to go and look at some of the older secret santa threads and see what people posted and some of it was really good and a lot of it looked like someone spent an hour or two whipping up a drawing/gif/whatever, and some of it was legit a 2 minute MS Paint doodle.



Last year, one of the main organizers fell into a blackhole and there was a lot of shambolic scrambling at the last minute by the noble Xmas Helper Bots to make sure all the people who never got their gift received one. I was one such recipient. It was obviously hastily done but I greatly appreciated the effort on their part to keep the spirit of Secret Santa alive.

Also, I hope I get my assignment soon - I've limited time and last year I was right up to the wire getting it in by the deadline. The sooner assignments go out the better, imo.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 9, 2020)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> some of it was really good


I hope my works fell under this category and not the latter.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 10, 2020)

@Sammy is a janny. He should get ALL the Santas!


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 10, 2020)

MysticMisty said:


> I hope my works fell under this category and not the latter.



I'm not sure if mine did or not. I put a lot of work into it and the recipient posted that they liked it so I hope so. It wasn't quite finished up the way I would like, though.

Still, it's secret santa so they never knew I made it so I lose the credit but also escape any blame.

Also, *please* get those assignments out - I need as much time as possible as I wont be able to work right up to the deadline. I need to get as early a start on this as I can.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 10, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> @Sammy is a janny. He should get ALL the Santas!


That's appreciated, but I'm no different than any other Kiwi, nor should I be granted special license based purely on my status. I only got this position from being in the wrong thread at the right time anyways.

I asked for some accommodation on being given a little leeway on the registration time because I'm a fuck up and forgot to post the night before. If I gotta sit it out, that's my punishment for being a fuck up, simple as that, but if the organizers can find it in their hearts to make a_ Christmas Miracle happen,_ I'd be grateful, I love the Kiwi Secret Santa.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 10, 2020)

We got everyone in this thread somebody as far I know, don't worry.


----------



## Smarmy (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm excited to see who I get


----------



## Quiet Dignity (Dec 10, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> We got everyone in this thread somebody as far I know, don't worry.


I haven't heard jack yet chief


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes, I've noticed and am in the process of figuring out what's up.


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 10, 2020)

Is Null rate limiting PMs, or something?


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 10, 2020)

Reminder that if you somehow get your shit early, save it until the 25th; we'll open a "share your presents if you want" thread then. It's what happened in 2019.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Dec 10, 2020)

I finally understand this is digital art,I was so confused.  Will gift my person within a couple days


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 10, 2020)

The last assignments are in the process of going out now and just because you asked, yes PM's are rate limited.


----------



## The Grinch (Dec 10, 2020)

I''m going to break into all of your accounts and take your presents faggots


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 10, 2020)

Ok, Everyone should have their assignments now, if you don't please message me or one of the helpers. We are also in need of a Kiwi Spirit Bot at this time so if one of you who offered could message us it would he helpful.

Let us know if you have any issues, thanks!


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 11, 2020)

Yay, I got my assignment and have the perfect gift in mind. Well, perfect except for the part were it would be an absurd amount of work to get it right. So, prepare for a half assed gift.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 11, 2020)

I didn't get a PM so I'm assuming I wasn't in time after all.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 11, 2020)

MysticMisty said:


> I didn't get a PM so I'm assuming I wasn't in time after all.



Shoot, that was an error on my part give me a little while to fix that.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 11, 2020)

Ok, NOW after I reassign one person everyone should have an assignment. 

Let me know if there's any issues lol.


----------



## Barley (Dec 12, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.


Mine had very different likes and I made tons of sketches before I could decide on what to do but I believe I found a way to incorporate almost all the things they liked in my gift without it looking absurd and I'm very proud of the result, I just really really hope they enjoy it (already sent it!).
I received my gift already and I LOVE IT


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 12, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> Reminder that if you somehow get your shit early, save it until the 25th; we'll open a "share your presents if you want" thread then. It's what happened in 2019.



Haram, are you going to start it out should I?


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 12, 2020)

Man, whoever made me my gift must be part of my family cause that shit sucked.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 13, 2020)

I posted my gift in the PM with my SS helper.  Is that where it is supposed Go?

Also, @Burd Turglar lets see that shit


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 13, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> I posted my gift in the PM with my SS helper.  Is that where it is supposed Go?
> 
> Also, @Burd Turglar lets see that shit


I'll share it after Christmas.


----------



## crocodilian (Dec 13, 2020)

@crocodilian 

*Likes:* Crocodiles, Alligators, Gavials, Caimans, Rhodesia
*Dislikes:* Niggers, Jews, Kiwifarms, Tuxedos, Politics
*Fun Fact:* I play Team Fortress 2 all day yet never get any better.
*Able to be an X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000?:* Yes


----------



## Revo (Dec 13, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> I posted my gift in the PM with my SS helper.  Is that where it is supposed Go?


Yes


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 13, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> @crocodilian
> 
> *Likes:* Crocodiles, Alligators, Gavials, Caimans, Rhodesia
> *Dislikes:* Niggers, Jews, Kiwifarms, Tuxedos, Politics
> ...



Way late bruh.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 13, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> I posted my gift in the PM with my SS helper.  Is that where it is supposed Go?
> 
> Also, @Burd Turglar lets see that shit



Yes. Everybody, your gift goes back to the helper who contacted you and they'll deliver it to the giftee. That way it's a secret.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 13, 2020)

I already was given my gift.  It's way early, but amazing.  Aren't they usual not sent out till the 24th?  Either way, don't care.  I'll share when that thread gets going.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 14, 2020)

We're sending them out as we get them to avoid a big backlog in the future. Plus I believe we did that last year too.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 14, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.



Very difficult. There's not a lot to go on with mine and what there is doesn't translate at all well into something I can make. I have come up with an idea and am working on it but I wish they'd given me something other than the most generic activities for their likes. Am doing my best but this wont play to my strengths, unfortunately.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 14, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.



It took me a few days to think of what to make, but I had enough likes to know what to use. Although being involved in a writing project at the same time as this Secret Santa thing made it more challenging.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 18, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.


I'm starting mine. I have an overall idea, just hope it looks good in practice.


----------



## Clovis (Dec 18, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.


Even when I signed up I was looking at a lot of the sparse sign ups and hoping I didn't draw them. Oh well, you get what you get if you didn't take the chance to help your SS out with some specific prompts.


----------



## Quiet Dignity (Dec 18, 2020)

I didn't know shit about any of my pick's likes so I dug through their post history for ideas.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 19, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.


I got the perfect person, we match up really good and I came up with an idea pretty much immediately. So far I love what I've done, but I'm still working on it because I want to hit it out of the ballpark. And also because I don't have much time to work on it on workdays, unfortunately.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 19, 2020)

Can we have a thread to share our gifts yet?  Is it up to the helper kiwis to do that or should I do it myself?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 19, 2020)

Pretty sure whoever wants to can start one, but if you do maybe give it till Monday and make sure a link gets posted in here.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 20, 2020)

The Real Me said:


> How are you guys finding your prompts? I wasn't too sure about the one I received at first but I did a little out of the box thinking and now I know exactly what I'm gonna do.


Just finished mine in a whim. It's 4 AM btw.

I had a solid proof of concept, did a very crude sketch, compartmentalized all the work into it's individual parts and started one by one in Photoshop. Took me a while to sort the style and the final elements (a few never left the sketch stage) but I managed to have it in time.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 23, 2020)

When you say due the 24th, does that mean by midnight? Mine is taking longer than I planned because I had a very specific idea in a media format I'm still getting the hang of. My giftee doesn't have a lot in common with me but I've somehow managed to fit nearly all their likes into one, provided it works out how I planned.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 23, 2020)

Yeah, I'll even be generous and say early EST on the 25th @Coffee Druid.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 23, 2020)

My secret santa gifts are incredible, thanks for making this lonely Christmas a bit warmer


----------



## Breakfast_Guru88 (Dec 24, 2020)

People have started up the secondary thread where they show off what they got - https://kiwifarms.net/threads/secret-santa-2020-gift-showcase-thread.81896/ most people should have been tagged but I see my name and didn't see the notification, so posting the link in here for future viewers of the thread.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 25, 2020)

Frankly, I feel relieved that I am finished with my Secret Santa gift.
...I wish I could have worked more on the thing, but I need rest now.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Dec 25, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Frankly, I feel relieved that I am finished with my Secret Santa gift.
> ...I wish I could have worked more on the thing, but I need rest now.


I'm sure it's amazing!


----------

